# What movie villian are you??



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.kontraband.com/show/show.asp?ID=1471

:xbones: :xbones: :xbones: :xbones:


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

You are just like Agent Smith from the Matrix, You are super motivated, physically powerful and know a crapload about computers (mainly internet porn). Your main weakness is your quest for total power no matter what the consequences. You are no good to humanity because you're a virus, you feed off other people. And plus you talk super slow.


sounds about right...lol


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Tommy Devito~What the hell??? That thing sucks. I dont have a crazy freak temper...LOL Too funny


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You are just like Agent Smith from the Matrix, You are super motivated, physically powerful and know a crapload about computers (mainly internet porn). Your main weakness is your quest for total power no matter what the consequences. You are no good to humanity because you're a virus, you feed off other people. And plus you talk super slow.


Well, what do ya know - I liked Agent Smith in the Matric movies.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

You are just like Jack Torrence from The Shining. You weren't always crazy. You slowly turned crazy from spending too much time with yourself. Get outside and see the sun! Being a psychopath is only fun for a little while; eventually all this killing and talking to yourself gets a little boring.

Dead on the money! Except I answered the question "How would you kill somebody" with "A kung fu chop". I don't think Jack did that.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

You are just like Jack Torrence from The Shining. You weren't always crazy. You slowly turned crazy from spending too much time with yourself. Get outside and see the sun! Being a psychopath is only fun for a little while; eventually all this killing and talking to yourself gets a little boring.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Damn, I got Agent Smith too.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Damn, I must be seriously twisted.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

damn, I'm a dork, i forgot to change the HTML codes to the right forum codes


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Jack Torrence.....Slowly went crazy.....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Agent Smith. Great I'm not even alive, i just a computer program.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

dang,me too!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Agent Smith....I always thought i would be better as Darth Vader.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

im gollum


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Believe it or not - Jack Torrence!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Agent Smith... I love being original!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The Joker


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Agent Smith


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Doctor Doom


----------

